# Diagram of a ceiling fan light bypass



## McCabe29 (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone have a diagram of a ceiling fan light pull chain. The pull chain is bad and I want to bypass it. It is a Hampton Bay ceiling fan.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

The light switch should only have two wires on it. Wirenut them together.

Otherwise, a replacement pullchain switch should be available at any hardware store for a few bucks.


----------



## McCabe29 (Dec 6, 2010)

McSteve said:


> The light switch should only have two wires on it. Wirenut them together.
> 
> Otherwise, a replacement pullchain switch should be available at any hardware store for a few bucks.


Trying to avoid going to the hardware store. The fan works its just the lights that dont work I want the wall switch to controll the light hence the bypass but im not sure witch wires to connect together. There are three wire coming from the light pull chain red, blue, and black.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

If you find the wires going into the pull chains switch & wire nut these two wires together, you'll bypass the switch.

edit: are you looking at the fans pull chain? That would explain multiple wires (multiple fan speeds). The light should just be a line and a load.


----------



## McCabe29 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nick DIY said:


> If you find the wires going into the pull chains switch & wire nut these two wires together, you'll bypass the switch.
> 
> edit: are you looking at the fans pull chain? That would explain multiple wires (multiple fan speeds). The light should just be a line and a load.


There are three wires coming out of the light pull chain red, blue, and black. There are 4 coming out of the fan pull chain black, yellow, orange and purple.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

That's odd. How did the original switch work? Was it just on-off, or were there two separate sets of lights? Or two brightness levels?

I'm afraid I'm not quite sure what to tell you. You might have to try and figure out where each wire is connected inside the fan, or maybe just experiment a bit...


----------



## McCabe29 (Dec 6, 2010)

McSteve said:


> That's odd. How did the original switch work? Was it just on-off, or were there two separate sets of lights? Or two brightness levels?
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not quite sure what to tell you. You might have to try and figure out where each wire is connected inside the fan, or maybe just experiment a bit...


Just my luck. Just an on-off switch. Thanks.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Which does the hot lead hook into? I'd jump hot to either red or black and see if that works.

Or are there multiple light fixtures? Maybe they junctioned them in the switch?


----------



## McCabe29 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nick DIY said:


> Which does the hot lead hook into? I'd jump hot to either red or black and see if that works.
> 
> Or are there multiple light fixtures? Maybe they junctioned them in the switch?


Hot runs into the kit connection and red and blue hook to the lights.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you have a continuity or ohm meter? Check for continuity from the wires to the inside of the light sockets (with power turned off, of course). This will tell you which are your light leads.


----------



## McCabe29 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nick DIY said:


> Do you have a continuity or ohm meter? Check for continuity from the wires to the inside of the light sockets (with power turned off, of course). This will tell you which are your light leads.


Ok thanks.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You have a light kit with multiple lamps. The switch acts like a 3 way light lamp fixture; Off/ 2light/ 4lights. If you bypass the switch all 4 lights will light when you turn on the wall switch. If this is what you want, cut the leads off the switch and wire nut all 3 wires together.


----------



## McCabe29 (Dec 6, 2010)

rjniles said:


> You have a light kit with multiple lamps. The switch acts like a 3 way light lamp fixture; Off/ 2light/ 4lights. If you bypass the switch all 4 lights will light when you turn on the wall switch. If this is what you want, cut the leads off the switch and wire nut all 3 wires together.


Thats exactly what I want im gonna try it thanks.


----------

